# kayaks



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am thinking about getting a kayak to fish out of,but , buy the time I looked around a talked to the sales people I was really confused.. Sit on sit on top this length that length,wow. Would some one like to help me figure this out?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey man ! Post up the following info :

Your age, height and weight. 
Where will you be using the yak ?
Give a % of usage for rivers , creeks, lakes, big water 
What fish do you target 
Do you have any important preferences like being able to stand , seat type, etc?
Lastly what's your budget ?
Right now is a fantastic time to buy.


----------



## Jaymac (Sep 23, 2014)

The bigger kayaks are nice very stable. But with bigger comes more weight.. And that the biggest selling factor in my eyes after a long day of paddling around up and down river or lake trying to rack up a heavy sucker is quite the feat. Sit on tops I like alot more.. More freedom to move around. Some of the bigger kayaks also offer a standing pad if you would dare to stand up on one.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> Hey man ! Post up the following info :
> 
> Your age, height and weight.
> Where will you be using the yak ?
> ...


I am 67, weigh 185lbs., some rivers mostly lak


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> I am 67, weigh 185lbs., some rivers mostly lakes Bass pan fish small mouth bass. don't need to stand 800.00or less


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Depending on your budget, look into a jackson coosa or a wilderness systems ride and a cart if you are looking at sit on tops. My dad is about your age, and fishes lakes and rivers in his coosa.. I have a wilderness systems ride. Both are just under 12 feet and have good capacity. He even stands and fishes out of his at the age of 70.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I know these are way over your budget, but I'm looking at your age, and I've got to think comfort, stability, and portability are priorities you wouldn't want to skimp on. First off, you are going to want a hi/lo seat because it's a bitch getting in and out of bucket seats...kind of like getting out of a Miyata. Also, any seat you can't raise is going to make you feel pain in the back and legs much faster. Secondly, I know you said that you don't need to stand, but a boat you can feel comfortable standing in is also a stable boat. As someone mentioned earlier, that stability usually comes with extra weight as in your wider sit-on-tops (SOTs). However, SOTs are not only heavier, they are also bulkier and clumsy to lift. The ones I listed below, are hybrids that give you the features of SOTs with hi/lo seating and tremendous stability, but they are about 30 lbs. lighter than the average SOT; and because they are built more like a SIK (sit-in-kayak) or a canoe, they are easy to carry on your shoulder or lift over your head...way easier, trust me on this.

Number one is this: http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/kilroy-lt/
A very close second is this: http://nativewatercraft.com/product/ultimate-fx-12-2/


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> I know these are way over your budget, but I'm looking at your age, and I've got to think comfort, stability, and portability are priorities you wouldn't want to skimp on. First off, you are going to want a hi/lo seat because it's a bitch getting in and out of bucket seats...kind of like getting out of a Miyata. Also, any seat you can't raise is going to make you feel pain in the back and legs much faster. Secondly, I know you said that you don't need to stand, but a boat you can feel comfortable standing in is also a stable boat. As someone mentioned earlier, that stability usually comes with extra weight as in your wider sit-on-tops (SOTs). However, SOTs are not only heavier, they are also bulkier and clumsy to lift. The ones I listed below, are hybrids that give you the features of SOTs with hi/lo seating and tremendous stability, but they are about 30 lbs. lighter than the average SOT; and because they are built more like a SIK (sit-in-kayak) or a canoe, they are easy to carry on your shoulder or lift over your head...way easier, trust me on this.
> 
> Number one is this: http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/kilroy-lt/
> A very close second is this: http://nativewatercraft.com/product/ultimate-fx-12-2/


Thanks streamstalker beautifal boats, but some what over my budget


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know where you're located but kayak corral around Ann Arbor is having a moving sale. Be worth calling them and see what they have left. I got my cuda 12, Aqua bound paddle, and nrs chinook from them last year.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you I live in Canton OH


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> Thank you I live in Canton OH


streamstalker, I looked at the web sites you sent me what length would you recomend? It may not happen right away , but I will save up for one if you think that would be a good choice.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> streamstalker, I looked at the web sites you sent me what length would you recomend? It may not happen right away , but I will save up for one if you think that would be a good choice.


streamstalker, I really seem to like the kliroy. Do you think I my be able to find a used one?


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a big fan of my ride 115. Versatile to hit alum creek on the weekends but also maneuver well in rivers. Manageable length at 11.5 feet. The weight is the draw back at ~65 lbs w the seat off but it's worth it to stand. I stand 80% of the time and paddle standing up a lot. Fwiw they will be on extreme clearance just after Christmas.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

one3 said:


> streamstalker, I really seem to like the kliroy. Do you think I my be able to find a used one?


Stream is exactly right. Kilroy. Save your money and just go ahead and buy it. You should be able to score a 15 model which has a much better seat than previous models with a good Chunk off right now.


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Stream is exactly right. Kilroy. Save your money and just go ahead and buy it. You should be able to score a 15 model which has a much better seat than previous models with a good Chunk off right now.


I have a 2015 Jackson Kilroy. I'm new to kayaks, but after researching / talking / looking at all the big box stores models, I listened to a coworker and went to Backpackers Shop in Sheffield. I went out there twice to talk to them and get the feel of kayak. At their recommendation for they type of fishing, I bought a 2015 Jackson Kilroy. 

I fish alone 100% of the time so wanted something light, could load fairly easy, stable and good fishability. I only fish reservoirs and no rivers.. I could not be happier with the Kilroy. Super stable, have it rigged with multiple rod holders, gps / fish finder and my personal preference is using the hard deck (gps mounted there). Usually have a milk crate full of stuff or a small cooler in the back. Plenty of room for various sized plano boxes. I usually fish for panfish though I've trolled a few times with cranks and not an issue, tracks fairly well.

I do watch the wind and don't venture out when its windy. Depending on the direction, I just go to another lake - I fish Berlin, Mosquito and Pymatuning. Got caught once on Pyma when a southernly wind kicker up white caps quickly but had no handling problems. Never took a wave over the bow, hard deck kept spray off.

I suggest you go to Backpackers shop, they pulled down a Kilroy and let me see how heavy it was to lift and move around, let me sit in it, basically play around with it. Think they now have pond out there you can demo one - not sure. Not pushy at all - great folks.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

one3 said:


> streamstalker, I looked at the web sites you sent me what length would you recomend? It may not happen right away , but I will save up for one if you think that would be a good choice.


The 12 is a solo version (probably what you want), and the 14 is designed for two seats or for big people or standing and fly fishing, or camping...that sort of thing. Although, I can carry plenty of stuff to camp in style from my 12.

The Kilroy I posted was the LT version. I'm kind of guessing that it would be harder to find a used one of those as it is new on the market. It is made of a press mold plastic rather than a roto mold. It is lighter and harder and more resistant to scratches. Although, because of its hardness, it is more prone to cracks, meaning it is better suited as a primarily lake boat rather than a dedicated river boat that slams rocks all the time. Not that it is likely to crack or you can't take it on rivers, it's just that the different plastics have different properties. That type of plastic on the LT is also much more repairable than a standard roto-mold.

As you said you mostly were going to do lakes, I figured it was a good option. The roto-molded is probably about 15 pounds heavier and a couple hundred dollars cheaper and would still be a great boat for you . That's what I have been paddling for several years. Even being that much heavier, it is still about another 15 pounds lighter than it's SOT counterpart, the Jackson Cuda. And the open construction makes it easier to lift and load by yourself than a SOT of the same weight. 

Like ML1187 said, you ought to be able to get a 2015 closeout at even around a hundred less than list, and I'll bet there are a few used ones coming on the market about now. 


Hey, I'm just a 57-year-old kid, but I have been doing this for about a dozen years, and I am looking forward toward what kinds of boats I want to paddle in my retirement. Weight, comfort, and stability are big priorities. I use the my Kilroy for smaller flows mostly, but I think it probably really excels on lakes and is factory ready to do just about any kind of fishing, hunting, whatever you want.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

+1 for the Backpackers Shop! I bought my cruise 12 there a couple weekends ago. It was 20% off. Very nice outdoors shop!!!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> +1 for the Backpackers Shop! I bought my cruise 12 there a couple weekends ago. It was 20% off. Very nice outdoors shop!!!


Hi everyone, call it what you want to, luck, good fortune whatever. I will call it, the good lord blessed me with some good fortune. I found a used 2014 Jackson Kilroy, that came with 2 Yakima locking straps, 2 side winder removeable anchor system, 1 C- Tug cart, 5lb anchor, Hard deck, soft deck, Bending Branches paddle,1 life jacket, and seat.For 850.00. Just wanted to share that, I feel I was really blessed.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That is a steal! The C-Tug thrown in is amazing. There are usually some rod holders that come with the package too. Did you forget to mention those? You are set,now.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> That is a steal! The C-Tug thrown in is amazing. There are usually some rod holders that come with the package too. Did you forget to mention those? You are set,now.


Yes i did. 1 rod holder and a net


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> Yes i did. 1 rod holder and a net


Some one answered a thread I was watching and said he was a certifed kayak instructor,and if I needed any help he would help me. I looked and looked for his thread ,but could not find it.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome deal man ! Congrats. It's a nice boat. Very quick. You are set !


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

one3 said:


> Yes i did. 1 rod holder and a net


 I suppose he was still using the free Nalgene bottle...lol. The hard decks are good when the weather or water is rough, but I usually go without mine. The soft decks are good for keeping the sun off of your stuff and for keeping light things in easy reach. I have hard and soft decks for front and back depending on the weather and what I am doing.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> I suppose he was still using the free Nalgene bottle...lol. The hard decks are good when the weather or water is rough, but I usually go without mine. The soft decks are good for keeping the sun off of your stuff and for keeping light things in easy reach. I have hard and soft decks for front and back depending on the weather and what I am doing.


Great info,thanks for the reply


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Great find one3!! 

I love my Kilroy and it will do you well!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> Great find one3!!
> 
> I love my Kilroy and it will do you well!


Thank you


----------

